# Critique Buzz ~ my new gelding!



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I love him! He's gorgeous. Congrats


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks!! I have to admit I was a bit shocked when I learned he was crossed with AQHA, I hadn't heard of that cross before. But I think it turned out well for him.

Do you think his neck is too big?


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

he's got high withers.


----------



## Sophia (Jun 30, 2009)

he's pretty, odd cross though.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

LOL no kidding!


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Strange cross indeed, but BEAUTIFUL! His withers are high, and his neck looks "off" to me.....I like his butt though! 
Gorgeous horse!!! Congrats.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

He's very pretty but to me his head and neck look they are too big for his body... or his butt is too small?


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I think his neck is exceptionally big but he seems overall pretty! I can't wait to saddle him up and see what he can do. he looked great on video.


----------



## clipclops (Nov 16, 2009)

He looks great!


----------



## Dani9192 (Jan 2, 2010)

I can definitely see the QH in his face! he's a cutie


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Aww thanks! I think I definitely see the QH in his face, butt and tail LOL!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow....he is a cutie!!!
His neck just looks long, 
I love his color and his TAIL is awesome!!!
He has dapples doesn't he???
Love dapples!
Can't wait to see his pic under saddle
HP


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous! Neck is a little long but it could be the angles. Overall he's a stunner, though. I'd buy him! [=


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Very nice looking horse. He is a little over at the knee, but if he has made it this long with no problems, I wouldn't think twice about it.

That nice long neck will carry elegantly.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeh he's been sound forever. The only issue he has is he reacts badly to injections so he has to have bute day before, day of and two days after shots.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Very cute. Looks like he has too much hoof wall though... maybe he needs a trim?


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

He just got his trim done yesterday LOL! He definitely had some long feet.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh, ok, good.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

I like him overall but I agree with everyone else - he seems to have a very long and somewhat high set neck. I'd be interested to see the video you mentioned though  I really like his back end, love the color of him - very rich.

As mentioned before, if he's been sound this long I don't see anything drastic happening with regards to being over at the knees. Sounds like you haven't had a chance to ride him yet, but I'm curious to see how well he rounds up and collects for you with his neck and how it attaches to his body. I have a pony mare with a neck like his, just not nearly as long, and it's alot of work for her to bring that head down and keep her impulsion!

Good buy though, hope he works out for what you're wanting him to do, and be sure to keep us updated!


----------

